# Sticky  A reference on where to buy plants...



## BigChuckP

I see this question come up all the time and decided to put a thread together. By no means is this a complete listing of all the great places to buy plants and planting equipment cheaply. I think this would be a great thread to be pinned and updated as time goes by so we all have a good reference on where to buy quality plants and equipment cheaply.

*Plants*

http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com - Buy as many plants as you want and pay only $10 in shipping when you use USPS Priority shipping. I have used them twice now and all my plants have been top quality!

http://www.aquabid.com - The ebay aquatics. You can buy equipment, food, aquariums, freshwater fish, freshwater plants, books, medications, corals, live rocks, saltwater fish, and pretty much anything else related to aquatics.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com - This forum has a buy sell forum that is pretty much amazing. All the plants are healthy as they come from experienced planters. Sometimes all you have to do is pay shipping

http://www.aquariumplant.com - I have read they have good plants, reasonable shipping charges, and good service

Local Plant Clubs! - In some cities there are local plant clubs that get together to exchange clippings and talk about planted aquariums.

*Lights and bulbs*

http://www.ebay.com - I have purchased two compact flourescent strips from ebay so far (not received the second one yet, just ordered). The first one is doing great, it's a cheap brand, Jebo, but it does what it needs to do. The strip came with 2 actinic bulbs and 2 10,000K bulbs. I wanted 4 6,700K bulbs so I looked around ebay and bought 4 for $40. In a LFS one bulb will cost you 30 - $40! 
The strip I just purchased allowed me to choose the types of bulbs I wanted.

http://www.aquatraders.com - Sells decent lights for cheap prices. A good site to purchase from when you are just getting into planting and don't have a lot of money to throw around.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/ - I have never purchased anything here but I know they sell lights for aquariums at good prices.

Local Plant Clubs - People leaving the hobby may be selling their equipment

*CO2 equipment*

My first tip in trying to find a CO2 tank is to call your local welding shop and see if they have any tanks for cheap. You should also check the classifieds section of your newspapers.

http://www.craigslist.com - This is a great place to find practically anything. I have seen many CO2 tanks for sale on this site, as well as full aquarium set-ups. Sometimes there are CO2 tank for sale that are part of a kegerator sale, just ask the seller if they would sell you the CO2 tank separately.

http://www.aquatic-store.com - I purchased a 5# CO2 tank and a milwaukee regulator with solenoid, bubble counter, and needle valve all-in-one for a decent price.

http://www.ebay.com - Ebay is a great site to find cheap CO2 tanks, regulators, controllers, etc.

Local Plant Clubs - People leaving the hobby may be selling their equipment


----------



## 33truballa33

good post


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

agreed!


----------



## therizman1

This should be pinned, could be very useful for new people like me


----------



## Husky_Jim

Pinned as it should....


----------



## therizman1

Might want to update that it is now http://www.aquariumplants.com and no longer just aquariumplant.com


----------



## KrBjostad

http://www.bayleesfishees.com

has very nice plants and no shipping charge in the US if you spend 20+ dollars

24.98 got me 16 plants!


----------



## Bacon Of Time

Thanks for this. I live north and none of the stores in my toen can get anything. I was just looking for something like this.


----------



## ephoenix

just tried http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com Plants came well packaged and wrapped in insulation. 6.99 shipping and it came across the country in 1 day. good company


----------

